# Rod builders in baltimore area ?



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a 7' rod about 10 years old , used and abused , which I would like to have refinished . It's a shimano arbomax . Great lite rod . Finish is in bad shape . What would be the best way to remove old finish ?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You can actually lightly scuff the existing finish down, and apply new. If you don't want to do it yourself, I know a guy in Grasonville that could do it. Look up Kevin Knox at Shoreline Tackle and Custom Rods. About an hour from you.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is a good article about refinishing Rods, long but informative,
http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/refinish.html


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

mickeyg said:


> I have a 7' rod about 10 years old , used and abused , which I would like to have refinished . It's a shimano arbomax . Great lite rod . Finish is in bad shape . What would be the best way to remove old finish ?


Carefully with a heat gun and a razor blade.

Take a close look at the guides- especially around the feet- if they show signs of rust/excessive wear then you might as well replace the guides at the same time. 

Not much sense in putting new finish on top of old guides.

I'm a bit south of Fredericksburg, about 1 to 1 1/2 hrs from Baltimore. IF you don't want to do it yourself- and don't find anyone close let me know- I have done several rebuilds- it's not hard but it is time consuming.


----------

